# What lenses are you missing in the line up



## Heidrun (Nov 5, 2011)

I would love to have a 
16 mm f.1,4
100 mm f.1,4
400-600 mm f.8 mirror refleks zoom with autofokus


----------



## J. McCabe (Nov 5, 2011)

IMHO, wide & ultra-wide lenses, and good cheap wide (<50mm) primes.

Considering Canon just entered the cinema camera & lenses business, and therefore would probably invest R&D resources in developing lenses for those, I wouldn't expect much news in the DSLR lenses market.

[OK, some of the cinema lens designs might leak into the DSLR market, but - as noted - those cover APS-C sensors, I guess any such lenses would be EF-S.]


----------



## Ghostdive (Nov 5, 2011)

something like 24-130 2.8

Last time I do shoot an indoor event, im direct in front of the stage, so i need 24, but also long end. 70mm to less
105mm are ok, but can be more. So 24-70 it to short. 24-105 only f4.

But if I go for an 1Dx I can use my 24-105 even in low light :-D


----------



## nounours18200 (Nov 5, 2011)

Top priorities:
New 50/1.4 (or a much better 50/1.2L)
and a 500/5.6 cheaper and lighter than the current 500/4


----------



## JR (Nov 5, 2011)

My wish list would be:
35 f1.4L II (assuming it evebr come out)
70-200 f2.8L IS II
TS-E 24 f3.5L II 

...and some $$$ to pay for all of it!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2011)

How about a 400/5.6L IS...


----------



## caruser (Nov 5, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> How about a 400/5.6L IS...



...yes, and together with a 300 f/4 IS II (mainly for an updated IS).

PS: How much would a 400 f/4 (non-DO) cost, as much as a 200 f/2?


----------



## JackSw1ss (Nov 5, 2011)

Are we talking about dream lenses or what?

Anyway, what I'd really love would be to have the quality of lenses such the 50 1.2 and others packed in smaller bodies.
I know it's optically impossible or hard for nowadays tech, but imagine the quality and all the rest of a superb lens in the body of i.e. a 35 f2 body....that'd ridicolous.
It would be my dream as for a streetphotographer weight metters.
I know, i could go the leica way, but hey...I need to live with moneys ahah.

All in all I'd love more pocketability in the L prime lenses around..50 1.2 is already near...if just the 35 1.4 II would arrive and would be smaller, more compact lens...it'd be awesome!

EDIT: that's why I went the non L lenses prime way....and that's what I'm really missing in the line up, the "pockability" (more of a dream than reality as of now)


----------



## lol (Nov 5, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> How about a 400/5.6L IS...


I'd rather have the 100-400L II 

To stretch the ideas a bit, roughly speaking the faster the lens the shorter the zoom ratio. E.g. f/2.8 lenses are typically around 3x, whereas at f/6.3 I believe the SLR lens record stands at 15x! And primes of course tend to be fastest but don't zoom... I wonder if there's room for some ultra-fast short zooms. For example, today I would have loved a hypothetical 85-135 f/2L over the 135/2L and 85/1.8 combo I had.


----------



## phixional ninja (Nov 6, 2011)

I currently have the 50mm f1.4, Tamron 17-50mm f2.8 (non VC), and 70-200 f4L (shooting with a 7D).

I think next up will be upgrading the 70-200 to either the f4L IS, or possibly the 70-300 f4-5.6L IS.

I also desperately want the 100mm f2.8L IS macro, because while the 70-200 with extension tubes is functional, it's anything but quick and easy.

Further down the line, an ultra-wide of some variety and a wider fast prime would round things out nicely.


----------



## ecka (Nov 6, 2011)

EF-S 28mm f/1.4 USM
EF 35mm f/1.2L USM
EF 50mm f/2L (IS?) USM Macro
EF 135mm f/1.8L IS USM
EF 12-24mm f/?L USM
EF 100-300mm f/4L IS USM


----------



## sulla (Nov 6, 2011)

EF 50 1.4L IS USM (should have excellent IQ wide open)


----------



## whatta (Nov 6, 2011)

ecka said:


> EF-S 28mm f/1.4 USM



+1


----------



## CornOnTheCoby (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha, I'm missing everything. All I have is my 18-135mm on my 60D. There are a few lenses that I really would like to get in the future when I'm not so crap on money. 17-55 2.8 is definitely one I'd like to have. As well as a nice wide angle for landscapes. I also want a fisheye one day. I think it would be fun to experiment with when not taking other photos.

I know that equipment isn't everything, but lately I've been getting so discouraged with not being able to take the photos I'd like to take.


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 7, 2011)

50mm F 0.75

100mm F 1.4 IS

300mm F 2.8 with built in 1.4x TC, still compatible with 2x TC

8mm F 2.8 EF-S

50-300mm F 4 IS


----------



## AaronCR (Nov 7, 2011)

35mm f2.8 IS Pancake for an upcoming full frame mirrorless camera.


----------



## ianhar (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking to buy my first macro lens


----------



## xROELOFx (Nov 7, 2011)

new lenses i'd like to see are a 24-70mm f/2.8L IS and a 35mm f/1.4L II.
and i really hope they announce the 200-400mm soon!


----------



## kennykodak (Nov 7, 2011)

50 f1.2 L II
24-70 f2.8 L II IS


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 7, 2011)

JR said:


> My wish list would be:
> 35 f1.4L II (assuming it evebr come out)
> 70-200 f2.8L IS II
> TS-E 24 f3.5L II
> ...



The TS-E 24 f3.5L II is a great lens - a really good 24mm plus you can use tilt and shift
70-200f2.8 IS II is well worth getting

Me - I just want a 200 f2 to replace the 200 f2.8 8)


----------



## JR (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with you that the 70-200mm f2.8L IS II is worth getting! It is no longer on my wish list since I ordered it 8)!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you asking which lenses we would like to have, but Canon does not make? or is it which lenses we are missing from the canon catalogue?

I've a pretty broad selection, so I'm not really wanting any of the existing lenses enough to actually pay for them.

I'd like to have a more light sensitive body, like the 1D X. 

In terms of missing lenses in Canon's lineup, I don't see any gaping holes in the focal lengths, they are well overlapped by the many zooms and primes. Some updates of the older primes might be in order.

If there is a weakness, its in ultra wide prime lenses, I'd consider replacing my Tokina 17mm f/3.5 prime with a 17mm f/1.8 or f/2 or even f/2.8 prime. The TS-E 17mm is a fantastic lens, but my vision does not let me manually focus.


----------



## 7enderbender (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm waiting for updated 50mm lenses (mostly a better build version of the 1.4) - or alternatively a EF remake of the old FD 55mm.

I'd also like an EF version of the old FD 500 f/8 reflex. AF or non-AF doesn't matter.

Other than those nice-to-haves the Canon EF line up of lenses is great and the main reason why I remained loyal to Canon when going digital.


----------



## silat shooters (Nov 7, 2011)

24-70 f2.8 L IS and a new 50mm f1.4 USM


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 7, 2011)

"missing in the lineup" to me says something that doesn't exist, so not updating existing lenses.

I'm missing:
EFs 11 f/2
EFs 28/30/35 f/1.4/1.6/1.8 (anything small and sharp, Zeiss/Samyang IQ in nifty-fifty-sized case)
EF 85 f/1.4 nonL
EF 100/135 f/1.8L would be nice but i wouldn't afford it
EF 500/600 f/5.6 (with or without IS, just make it light and affordable)
EF 12-24 f/4 (or f/2.8, but it'd cost more)
EF 40-150 f/2.8 (the portrait zoom)
EF 70-140 f/2 (the ultimate portrait zoom)
EF 200-400 1.4x (According to Canon Australia this does not exist "Canon is intending to design such a product. If they are successful a further announcement will follow"
EF 3/400-6/7/800 f/5.6


----------



## tnargs (Nov 8, 2011)

some non-exotic high quality EF-S wide/standard primes:
11mm f2
15mm f2
21mm f2
28mm f1.4 IS
35mm f1.4 IS


----------



## pj1974 (Nov 8, 2011)

sulla said:


> EF 50 1.4L IS USM (should have excellent IQ wide open)



This is something I'm interested in too... though for me, even a f1.8 would be fine - as a f1.8 would be smaller and cheaper than a f1.4 lens

Incorporating IS is not a deal breaker - though I agree it would be sweet (but again, would add to cost). I agree - needs to have excellent IQ wide open - eg sharp, contrasty, smooth bokeh (9 rounded blades), true ring USM AF and good build quality.

So for me, a Canon 50mm f1.8 III USM ... or a Canon 50mm f1.4 II USM (if that latter not too expensive, and IS an option - again determining weight / cost).

Paul


----------

